# Another Outback Quality Question



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Someone just told me (ok, a non Outback salesman) that since the Outback has a manual rear bed slide that the overall quality must be less than other models with auto slides since they're keeping price / quality down. I know that can't be true since all you nice folks love your Outbacks. The Outback's on my short list and I hope to purchase something soon. Thanks to this forum and all the good posts. If only they had a the 23RS with regular double bunks up front instead of the queen and small bunk combo. We also don't want to lose the bike storage under there.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

campmg said:


> Someone just told me (ok, a non Outback salesman) that since the Outback has a manual rear bed slide that the overall quality must be less than other models with auto slides since they're keeping price / quality down. I know that can't be true since all you nice folks love your Outbacks. The Outback's on my short list and I hope to purchase something soon. Thanks to this forum and all the good posts. If only they had a the 23RS with regular double bunks up front instead of the queen and small bunk combo. We also don't want to lose the bike storage under there.
> [snapback]72564[/snapback]​


WHAT?!







"overall quality must be less than other models with auto slides since they're keeping price / quality down".... Is he equating price with quality? .... you have to pay more to get more? It follwos then, that you wouldn't want to pay him a penny less than the most he can get from you 'cuz - well - how else can you be assured of Quality?







Can we assume this non-OB salesguy DOES sell something that also has a manual rear slide? Shorten your list - campmg - eliminate anything not spelled O-U-T-B-A-C-K.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

What wolfie said...................I think









John


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Price is an Complete and Accurate reflection of value!

I think he may have been "poking smot"

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

When, and if, he ever owns the number of Outbacks equeal to the number owned by members of this site that can attest to the Outback quality, you can consider taking him serious. Until then, like Highlander96, Happy Outbacking.


----------



## Burger (Dec 20, 2005)

We've had our 25RSS since January '02. One of the important selling points to us was the fact that slides were manual. They are very easy to operate and there are no motors or hydraulics to break down leaving you in a fix when it's time to set up or pack up for the ride home. In my opinion, it's one of the best things to be offered in a slideout version. There have been a few people with minor quality issues, but every product is going to have a few people with issues. I am thoroughly satisfied with our Outback. The way to ensure satisfaction, regardless of what you end up purchasing, is getting to know the product BEFORE you put your money down and do a complete and thorough walk through and testing of each component before you take delivery. That will allow the dealer to make any corrections before you take it hme and you'll have a more enjoyable time using the trailer. Good luck in whatever you decide. The Outback is an outstanding value, IMO.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ditto to Burger
I couldn't have said it any better

Don


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I agree with everything said on this post but what the dealer said. Do push in the slide and pull it out several times to make sure everything is smooth, setup the table and couch, plug in the light for the slide and just keep repeating. What you just did was setup camp and thatâ€™s all that needs to be done. Okay you need to put down the jacks remove from TV but that is the only thing unlike a popup you have to do, pull slide and done., just remember to have the door open, as silly as it sounds a tip on this site said to leave the door open while pulling out the slide because there is a vacuum and sure enough sometimes the slide was real easy and other times it wasnâ€™t bad but I had to PULL. So I did a test once with the door closed and once with the door open, that door has never been closed pulling the slide out since.

Happy Outbacking

Bill.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Post continued- basically, salesman said lower end units use the manual slide. They of course sold the auto type from another maker. I don't mind the manual but they suggested the overall TT must be lower end. If only the 23 had wider bunks it would be a done deal. I like the larger tanks and outside stove. The 21RS has the smaller bunks although the new specs posted by Outback show the bunks have grown from 28" to 34" but not sure how they did it when the overall length is unchanged. I just looked at one and not sure how they even measure 28. I've heard good things about the local dealer and understand that plays a big part in the decision according to other threads. I had another post strictly on the manual slide issue and this forum answered it so eloquently -- something about not needing no girly man auto slide... thanks,


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Couple inputs:

*campmg wrote *"the new specs posted by Outback show the bunks have grown from 28" to 34" but not sure how they did it when the overall length is unchanged."

My 2c....this is the width, not the length. They did this by removing the large center divider in the closet. Now the door close to each other vs. having the large gap.

*Manual vs. Power Slide*

While I like the "no girly man" comment, the slide is very easy to open/close and has no mechanical parts to fail, while you're 100 miles from nowhere. Some of the electric slides have a squared off bottom that bascially takes up the storage area below the slide. Personally, I pack all the bikes, chairs, etc.. under that area each night for protection from rain (hey...I live in Oregon, what do you expect!).

Don't let the power slide issue swing your decision.

Either way you go, you're always welcome here!!!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

campmg said:


> -- something about not needing no girly man auto slide... thanks,
> [snapback]72584[/snapback]​


Hey, I remember that girly-man thhread.









Seriously, the quality is unmatched. It is the BEST TT for the buck, the MOST TT for the buck and the NICEST LOOKING TT for the buck. The rear slide is very high quality and very easy to deploy. It's not worth paying for an electric rear slide when the Outback is available. ALL TTs, and I mean ALL, are going to have sawdust in the wheel well where the guys don't clean up after installing something. They all leave everything right where it falls if it aint gonna be immediately seen by the customer - ALL OF THEM! I've seen that in $80,000.00 RVs. But the quality of the Outback is better than any in this price range and better than most in the higher price ranges. You won't go wrong with an Outback.

And the bunks were a biggie for me too. My son is 15 and a half and stands 6'4" and is still growing. The bottom two bunks in the 28 RSDS are 84 inches long with one being 28" wide and the other being 34" wide. He fits fine in the narrow one and I can fit in the wider one - I'm 6'5" and today I'm 275. Tomorrow I'll be 273 if I can put these chocolate chip cookies down.







If my son grows out of a 7 foot bed, I'm in trouble.







But if he does, I can always cut a hole into the wardrobe - I had to cut a hole for him in the old TT. Yikes.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

moosegut, you're too big for me to argue with. It is the width they show as 34 from 28 but if your kid can fit, mine certainly can. We build homes and find the same quality problems as seen on $20k TT's. There must be something to these Outbacks with such a passionate following here. Thanks much,


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

You'll find a true Outbacker to be very defensive about his Outback.








#1-Stay away from that salesman. He's a schyster.
#2-Let the OWNERS of the Outbacks sell you on it. It's one reason I bought one. It's very honest in here. An Outback is not perfect, but it's more perfect than any others we've found.
action Mark


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

after what mark said ......
no more words needed.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm with Mark, stay away from this salesman. Any salesman that would put down one product to sell a different product or a higher priced product should be avoided at all costs.

I personally think the rear slides were engineered to be manual to keep the overall weight down. In fact the whole line of OB's was initially designed to allow campers to get into a nice TT and not have to get rid of the family SUV. I wonder what an electric rear slide would add to overall weight, not to mention how it would alter towing.

On quality, I have only owned one TT and it is my OB so I cannot compare to any others. I have had it to the dealer for some minor issues and I would hesitate one second to purchase a second one.

Good luck with your decesion and keep posting your questions.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

As an Outback owner that previously owned one of the "higher end" brand TT's, let me state first hand that there is no comparison with my Outback and the "higher end" brand TT we previously had for a whole six months.

The list of issues is waaaaaayyyyyyy too long to list. Just for grins, on one of the many times I was at the dealer having something done to it I checked out one of the same brand class A motorhomes.....$200k.....I stepped in it and the very first thing I saw was the wood laminate floor in the middle on the dining area coming up. I saw gaps next to the refrig big enough to stick your hand in, the microwave was mounted side ways, one of the coax connections was hanging out of the wall, and one of the AC vents was missing.......All of this passed the "white glove" final inspection this company is "known" for. My old rockwood pop up was better built than my last TT or that class A.

We are THRILLED with the Outback quality.....yes there have been some very minor issues, but they were corrected during the PDI....

Good luck in your quest......


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> as silly as it sounds a tip on this site said to leave the door open while pulling out the slide because there is a vacuum


OK, here we go with the whole moving runway thing again!
Can't you guys just let it go, and move on!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

Now this is why I love this site. All the feedback from people that actually own and use the TT. These " salespeople" are crazy. I have been in outside sales for the the better part of my career. They are pathetic, they use the same tactics as car salesmen. No offence to those that sell them. I will be buying a 23RS in the very near future, after my wife delivers my baby girl in a couple of weeks. I was planning on towing it with my Durango. But after all the posts on here and the research that you guys forced me to do, I purchased a 05' supercrew to tow. You guys rock!

Beerman


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey ...

Lets just sue the hell out of the salesguy...


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Look at it this way, the more electric gadgets you have to worry about, the more things to go wrong.

The overall quality of the OB's are way better than anything else in their price range....and I looked at a lot of others before we bought this one...

Steve


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> Hey ...
> 
> Lets just sue the hell out of the salesguy...
> 
> ...


That's all we hear anymore. If you don't like something or someone, file a lawsuit. Do we really need all this litigation? Why can't we just....wait a minute....that was Ghosty talking. Oh, never mind.









Bill


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks for all the great help. I'm looking at a 21RS tomorrow. I'll keep you posted. I don't mind the manual slide and sounds like the overall quality is as good or better than anything else. At least I know where to ask if I need any help.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

campmg said:


> Thanks for all the great help. I'm looking at a 21RS tomorrow. I'll keep you posted. I don't mind the manual slide and sounds like the overall quality is as good or better than anything else. At least I know where to ask if I need any help.
> [snapback]72774[/snapback]​


Yup, weâ€™ll give advice and hijack your thread to talk about runways and vacuums









Sorryâ€¦ Good luck with tomorrow weâ€™d love to see another new Outbacker









Bill.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah campmg good luck tomorrow
And keep us updated

Don


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I've said it before and I'll say it again. Go to a local show and take a look at all the models then look at the outback. We went to the Hershey PA show where they had 1200 RV's, we no joke went through a minimum of 300 units from every manufacturer and always ended back at the Keystone products and bought the outback. Not that there was anything majorly wrong with the others, but the build quality, layout and what you got for the $ it was the best available for 2006. Just my outback .02


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> campmg said:
> 
> 
> > -- something about not needing no girly man auto slide... thanks,
> ...


If your son outgrows a 7 foot bed you will NOT be in trouble. He will have a 10 MILLION+++ dollar a year contract in the NBA. He can then buy everyone on this board a new Outback!!


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Another thing to think about is the power slide needs a motor, pullys, gears and wiring so all that adds to the weight. Why add that for such an easy slide. GVW is a little marginal when you have it loaded so why waste capacity.

Nooowwww if the quality was lower then you might have to power it to get it open so those other units he was selling must be lower quality. How about that mr.salesman!!









David


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

campmg said:


> a non Outback salesman (said) that since the Outback has a manual rear bed slide that the overall quality must be less than other models with auto slides since they're keeping price / quality down.
> [snapback]72564[/snapback]​


There are some good salespeople out there, but I think they're in short supply. Most salespeople will usually tell you anything to make a sale. But even when they try to be factual or knowledgeable, many don't know what they're talking about. All this type needs is to know just a little more than the customer. Lots of salespeople are merely good at pretending to be an expert.

The statement that an Outback without power rear slide is keeping price and quality down is rather ignorant. Many minimalist designs are exceptionally well-made and have high quality. An intelligent customer knows what he's looking at and can tell the difference between good quality and junk. Good products sell themselves. Good price helps too.

Bill


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

I upgraded to the 25RSS this past September from "another" brand, and I can honestly say, the only thing I will be trading for at any point in the future will be a BIGGER Outback! Awesome TT and site here, all I can say to you is "Just Do It!", you won't regret it...


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------

